# Cannondale Catalyst 4, Giant ATX2 or Trek Marlin 4?



## DSA101 (Mar 7, 2018)

After 18 years and a couple of thousands miles, my Trek 820 finally needs replacement... I commute about 2 miles a day one way, do some gravel trails on weekends, and occasionally ride in local mountain bike parks (no jumps, but some legit single track, with some bumps, roots, etc).

So I am choosing between Cannondale Catalyst 4, Giant ATX2 and Trek Marlin 4. I don't want more expensive one, as where I store it during commute it may get stollen. Any advice which one to get?

Few initial thoughts. Subjectively Giant feels higher end. What I like in Cannondale is that that it has narrower handlebar (same as my current Trek 820) - 620mm, the other two are 660mm (why - will be easier to walk between my bike and my car in the garage, but I can live with 660mm if it's way better). Trek has 29" wheels and the other two are 27.5. Coming off 26" bike, I am fine with 27.5" and would probably it prefer as I assume it'll make the bike more compact and lighter.

Oh, the only gripe that I had about my old Trek 820 is that while going slight downhill you can't go faster than 20mph - there was no high enough gear for that.

Thanks!


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Welcome, and sorry that no one has replied.

All of the bikes you mention - and more from other firms in that price range - are pretty much the same. They will be fine for the commute, gravel, light trail use you mention, but not more. If you will be staying with that use, the actual bike doesn't matter too terribly much, so shop based on price, what you like, and local shop convenience/service.

As for 27.5" vs 29er, I wouldn't discount the largest tires given your previous 26". Both feel different, and you'll get used to both soon enough.

Ignore the bar width. Bars can be cut down easily.

If the old 820 is still working well, you could invest in different gearing if that was your only gripe. Fraction of the cost of a new bike, and even less likely to be stolen, given your concerns. 

If you intend to spend more time on increasingly challenging trails, I would retain the old 820 for commute, save up a bit longer, and consider higher end hardtails that will be more usable on those types of trail. A used bike could get you something far better as well, for the same price.


----------

